# Anyone fishing out of Geelong or the bellarine tomorrow?



## dj9 (Dec 26, 2011)

Gday guys,
Heading out off clifton springs near geelong in the morning. been samshsing the whiting off there if anyone else if keen for a paddle?
let me know if you are, cheers


----------

